# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: لزوم به ایجاد تالارهای جدید

## mmbguide

سلام به همه دوستان


به گمانم به نوعی تقسیم بندی تالارهای SQL صحیح می باشد ولی در خصوص .NET چندان جالب نیست.در خصوص تکنولوژی ها و یا کامپوننت های خیلی معروف نیاز به ایجاد تالار انحصاری می باشد. مثلا در خصوص مشکلات DevExpress ایا باید در تالا VB.NET سوال پرسیده بشه و یا C#‎‎‎‎? اگر برنامه نویس VB راه حلش رو بدونه ایا اجازه داره در C#‎‎‎‎ پاسخ بده؟ به گمانم موضوعاتی این چنین که وابسته به زبان نیست باید تالار مخصوص به خودش را داشته باشه تا مطلب مربوط به اون در یکجا در دسترس باشند.چرا Crystal Report تالاری جداگانه در گروه "متفرقه ها" داره ولی در "دات نت" تالار ابزارهای گزارشگیری داریم؟ خب مشابه موضوع شماره 2 برای کامپوننت های خیلی کاربردی یک تالار ایجاد کنید.

کلیات پیشنهاد در تفکیک کردن بهتر تالارها هستش و ممنون میشم کاربران هم نظر بدند.
تشکر

----------


## mmbguide

حداقل مدیران محترم گروه درباره موضوع تاپیک نظر بدند. البته امیدوارم نظرات مثبت باشه  :لبخند:

----------


## mmbguide

باسلام و خسته نباشید به مدیران محترم گروه. به گمانم ممکنه تعداد تالارها کمی زیادتر بشه ولی دسته بندی بهتری خواهد داشت. تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام..
پیشنهاد شما برای افزودن تالار با چه عنوان هایی هست؟
فهرستش رو بنویسید.

----------


## mmbguide

سلام خدمت جناب کرامتی.

در پست اول توضیح مختصری دادم. مثلا چرا تالاری برمبنای استفاده از یک کامپوننت معروف مثل DEvExpress نیست که فارق از زبان برنامه نویسی VB و یا C#‎ بشه سوال رو مطرح کرد؟ یا مثلا چرا دسته بندی گزارش سازی ها باهم نیست و کریستال در متفرقه هستش و... یا مثلا موضوعات مربوط به Setup و Install که هم تو گروه متفرقه هست و هم محصولات مایکروسافت

بعضی از گروه ها خوب تفکیک شده اند مثل SQL, PHP, Delphi و...

دلیل کمی تفکیک بیشتر هم به این دلیله که بیشتر وقت ها با جستجوی در سایت نمیشه توالی یکسری موضوعات رو دنبال کرد. مثلا مباحث رمزنگاری و موضوغات مربوط به اون رو شاید اگر یک دسته بندی بهتری داشته باشه، مطالعه اون هم بهتر و در دسترس تر باشه. حتی موضوعات مربوط به گرافیک در دانت نت.

گروه هایی مثل:
رمزنگاری
گرافیت در دات نت
کنترل های سفارشی

گروه برای کامپوننت های معروف مثل:
DevExpress
و...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

عرض کردم. فهرست تالارهای پیشنهادی رو بنویسید تا بررسی کنم.
یا اینکه خودم باید حدس بزنم چی ها باشه خوبه؟

----------


## mmbguide

سلام خدمت شما

البته پیشنهاد میکنم یک نظر سنجی از کاربران حرفه ای سایت هم بشه چون ممکنه نظرات بهتری هم باشه ولی پیشنهاد اولیه خودم همین سه تا گروه زیر هستش:


رمزنگاریگرافیت در دات نتکنترل های سفارشی

باتشکر

----------


## venefa2928

خیلی خوب با سچاس

----------

